# Anyone have following hardtails?



## roadrunner20 (23 Oct 2011)

Soon i looking to upgrade my rockhopper(it was a good bike with good Geo but frame isnt great tbh) to a more quality hardtail that will be a "keeper" .

Down to the following but wondering if anyone has one and if so describe what they like ect/suggestions.

Rock Lobster Titanium SLX groupset+wheels with xm17, Reba 120mm forks.
Boardman(yes halfords..) Carbon,Sid forks ect
Cotic Soul, DIY build around hope pro2+xm17 rims with reba forks and SLX groupset.

thanks


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2011)

got the older boardman ht pro mtb. it is very excellent. the new one looks even more so on paper. but some can't see past the logo on the shop front.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2011)

I fancied the Ti Rock Lobster but couldn't afford it at the time so I bought the 853 model instead. I've had 10 years good use out of that so far.


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Oct 2011)

boardman are v v good value for money and i ahve on v good autrhority that the frames are excellent


----------



## Globalti (24 Oct 2011)

Titanium every time for mountain biking.


----------



## Cyclox (25 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I fancied the Ti Rock Lobster but couldn't afford it at the time so I bought the 853 model instead. I've had 10 years good use out of that so far.




Hi Colin would it be difficult to have straight handlebars converted to 'bull horns' like what you have? I've always liked the look of them. That is to say I think they would suit me better for riding. The 'bars I have now really make my forearms ache after 20 miles or so and I find my thumb joint is very sore too.......they are quite wide around on the grip. I only have 'ickle hands. 

I bet you're going to tell me it was a DIY job now aren't you....doh!


----------



## cjb (25 Oct 2011)

Globalti said:


> Titanium every time for mountain biking.




+1


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2011)

Cyclox said:


> Hi Colin would it be difficult to have straight handlebars converted to 'bull horns' like what you have? I've always liked the look of them. That is to say I think they would suit me better for riding. The 'bars I have now really make my forearms ache after 20 miles or so and I find my thumb joint is very sore too.......they are quite wide around on the grip. I only have 'ickle hands.
> 
> I bet you're going to tell me it was a DIY job now aren't you....doh!


Incredibly simple! They are called bar ends (for obvious reasons!) and are very easy to bolt on. I do most of my MTB riding on the bar ends and they really help reduce the discomfort I used to get in my arms.

*PS* 

If you want to fit bar ends yourself, the biggest problem might be moving the hand grips along the bars to make room. If you have rubbery grips and you can't shift them, there is an old trick to make it easier: Slide a knitting needle between the grip and the bar and spray hairspray into the gap you create. That acts as a lubricant so you can work the grip up the bar to the required position. When the spray evaporates, the grip should stick to the bar again. If necessary leave the needle in place until that happens.

Some grips have ends on that prevent them being pushed along the bars. If you have that type, you must (carefully!) use a knife to cut the ends off first.


----------



## Cyclox (28 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Incredibly simple! They are called bar ends (for obvious reasons!) and are very easy to bolt on. I do most of my MTB riding on the bar ends and they really help reduce the discomfort I used to get in my arms.
> 
> *PS*
> 
> ...



Thanx for the info  ......not sure about doing this myself after my recent mishap!  I'll talk to a couple of my male pals who are well up on fettling & fixing and see if they will help me with this. If not then I'll ask my trusty LBS ..........


----------

